# Tallest Man In The World



## dc boy (Nov 3, 2002)

They just found him out in turkey he's 8 foot tall and 20 years old


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

I doubt he will ever play in the NBA.

He already has most of the health issues that comes with that kind of height, and he is probably not very coordinated. If he has not been playing basketball already, he will never make the league.

Before someone says he will be drafted on size alone, he is 20, which means he will be automatically draft eligible in 2004 (assuming his 2003 birthday has not passed yet). There is no way an NBA team will use even a second round pick on him in the next two years considering how much of a project and risk he is.


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

why all are the tallest men found in the middle east and asia.


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

Sadam's chemicals are making folks grow taller!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

You never no if you are gonna see him in any kind of basketball league or not..He could be 8'0 and be very cordinated...And his league might not be that weak..Remember he is only 20 so he can still get Power in his leg so never know what is gonna happen to him..


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dr-dru</b>!
> why all are the tallest men found in the middle east and asia.


There's just more people in that area. The more people you have the greater chance you have a having freakishly large people.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

8'0" - That would have to be scary.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Nearly 350 pounds, too...


----------



## Dabears (Jan 24, 2003)

His name is Sultan Kosen, and I think there is already a thread up on him.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

http://www.eurobasket.com/TURplayer.asp?PlayerID=53965


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

Not sure this guy has been verified. The tallest man in the world officially is Radhouane Charbib, who is 7 foot 8.9 inches tall. I cannot find anything on the web verifying Sultan Kosen's height, although he obviously does exist.

Most people over 7'4" have health problems, and mobility problems. I would be surprised if Sultan Kosen has much mobility or skill, but an 8 foot presence in the paint would still make a heck of a difference!!

You'd have to say that drafting anyone that size would be a risk.


----------



## rr2300 (Jul 12, 2002)

THey already have to give him surgery on his knees to make him straight. He got signed by a team for the like 3 years and want to turn him into a basketball prospect....


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

imagine if the tallest man ever, i forgot his name who was (check the guiness) played in the league.
height: 272cm = 9'1"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
9 feet tall
Shaq would look like baby Shaq
Mt Mutombo would look like hill Mutombo
Yao Ming would be L'il Ming
:rotf: :rotf:


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

Hate to be picky, but he was "only" 8'11" and a quarter. No-one has ever reached 9 foot. 

His name was RObert Wadlow.

Man, he'd be throwing the ball down without even jumping!! He could almost look down into the basket!!


----------



## Basketball Guru (Jan 7, 2003)

This is incredeble. But like everyone else said he won't play. He'll probably die in a couple of years because he's way too tall and he's still growing.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Can you imagine this guy who is projected to max out at 8'2 getting deadlegged down low by the likes of Shaq? Yikes.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

I don't think he is going to "max out". People that tall generally have a faulty pituitary gland meaning that without certain surgery they will just keep growing. That is why they tend to die so young. 

Someone who is 8 foot tall is not just tall (as a rule) he has a medical condition.

You'll see me in the NBA before this guy!!


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

Definitely.

People that tall are usually suffering from a discease generally referred to as Giantism.

Surgical knee treatment at the age of 20? The pattern fits the other Giantism sufferers.

Kosen will be lucky if he lives past his mid-twenties. Most of the other giants didn't.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

*That is amazing*

What I find funny is that he wears size 60 shoes(according to the link) that is impossible. I dont believe that for a second. 

Hehehe...and he also is on the second team, not the first..That would suck to be 8 ft tall and not be able to make the first team in your area...Imagine going to the YMCA and nobody wants your their team when you are 8 ft tall.

http://www.eurobasket.com/TURplayer.asp?PlayerID=53965


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Kaiser Soze?


----------



## Dabears (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: That is amazing*



> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> What I find funny is that he wears size 60 shoes(according to the link) that is impossible. I dont believe that for a second.
> 
> Hehehe...and he also is on the second team, not the first..That would suck to be 8 ft tall and not be able to make the first team in your area...Imagine going to the YMCA and nobody wants your their team when you are 8 ft tall.
> ...



The size 60 shoes are in European sizes. I'm not exactly sure how big that is. I have size 16 American shoes and those are around 52 European. So his feet aren't actually that big.


----------



## Dabears (Jan 24, 2003)

Check out this link for tall people:


http://www.nightscribe.com/Sports_Recreation/tallest_folks.htm


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Desert Nomad</b>!
> Sadam's chemicals are making folks grow taller!


Wow I am surprised a post this stupid wasn't deleted.. He's 7`11 just for the record.. He does wear size 60.. But that's in european digits.. For American digits that's about size 23-25..


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Someday there will be another Angus MacAskill. And when that happens, look out! He was the tallest _natural_ giant, meaning he had no problems with his pituitary gland and was completely mobile and healthy unlike some of these other giants. 7'9," 425, with 44 inch wide shoulders! This guy was a beast.








http://www.macaskill.com/GeneralTallTales/Angus/angus.html


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

how come they can't do surgeries to correct this giantism disorder? Didn't they do the same thing to Pavel Podzolkine?


----------

